# Illinois plowing vid.



## yamaguy (Aug 26, 2007)

Hey everyone, I haven't been on much since I left the business and went back to my real Profession full time. I finally made a vid of one the last storms that my brother and I plowed a few years ago, and just wanted to share it.






Boy, I sure do miss plowing!! Thanks for watching.


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

Nice video, I like the one part where it looks like you are plowing through a field of Ice. Good Job.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

great video dale...hope all is well pal...


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

I was hopin to see Doug in it! Silver truck looks familiar... lol.


----------

